# Best p60 hoast and drop-in



## pauly (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been away for a while, so need some help, all my lights, "Spy 007, PD-S, Gatlight, Drake etc have Cree XRE's or souel's in them. to be able to keep up to date with the latest led, I thought the P60 drop-in may be a good idea. I really like the 18650 battery, because of the balance between power and size and I really like the TNC 18650, don't really understand the v1 or v3 head or D26 bit. any help or recommendations would be great. Thanks.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 26, 2013)

pauly said:


> Hi everyone, I've been away for a while, so need some help, all my lights, "Spy 007, PD-S, Gatlight, Drake etc have Cree XRE's or souel's in them. to be able to keep up to date with the latest led, I thought the P60 drop-in may be a good idea. I really like the 18650 battery, because of the balance between power and size and I really like the TNC 18650, don't really understand the v1 or v3 head or D26 bit. any help or recommendations would be great. Thanks.



Best host: Surefire (6P, C2, Z2, etc)
Best drop in: Malkoff M61 series

You'll need to bore the Surefire for 18650. If you want a turnkey setup, look at Oveready.com


----------



## pauly (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks for the advise, i may go for surefire, but i was hoping for shiney titiunium.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are set on titanium and cost is not an issue, custom hosts like the Moddoo may be what you want.

A simple search here should find that thread (or welcome to PM me, for further details) ...


----------



## KuanR (Feb 27, 2013)

Also check out TNC Products, they have the most robust titanium p60 hosts you can get


----------



## pauly (Apr 2, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Also check out TNC Products, they have the most robust titanium p60 hosts you can get



thanks guys, i've just recieved a tnc 18650 with v3 head from chris, put a red and ice blue trit from bart in the tail and droped a xml2 3 level from vin in. great light!


----------

